# Nitecore i4 Battery Charger



## Feliks Karp (17/5/16)

Almost every online shop seems to be sold out.


----------



## Stosta (17/5/16)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/accessories-accessories/nitecore-intellicharger-i4/

Get some XXX while you're there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (17/5/16)

@Feliks Karp, http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/?s=nitecore&post_type=product

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (17/5/16)

Lol, @Stosta, you just beat me to it, haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/5/16)

Ran in to some issues yesterday, so wanted to order today and yup vapor mountain is now out of stock ...so *BUMP* I guess. Anyone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (18/5/16)

Ugh... Nooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (18/5/16)

http://vaperite.co.za/product/nitecore-i4-battery-charger/

I have used these guys before, top notch!


----------



## Alexander Scott (18/5/16)

You wanted the 4 bay one? I see they still have 2 units left of the 2 bay one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/5/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> You wanted the 4 bay one? I see they still have 2 units left of the 2 bay one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I thought about that, but I want to marry 3 batteries, and my OCD tells me that I need to put them all in at once XD but I eventually got sorted by vapers corner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mildly.inked (18/5/16)

@Lim has them at a very good price, check his thread here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/griffin-25-top-tsunami-now-available.t23317/


----------

